# Gettin' the Honey!



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

My boyfriend Chris and I are newbees. We are almost done with our two hives and have found a place to order bees so we are pretty much good to go.

I do have a couple questions,

1. When are the typical times that honey will be harvested?
-Is it often or only 1-2 times a year?

2. We of course plan to keeo honey for ourselves but also plan to maybe sell some to friends, etc. As far as I know, I don't need a license to sell it (if we take only cash) but what about other places? Such as a farmers market? Would I need a license to sell honey there?

I plan to try and contact someone that's in with the local farmers market to ask but I thought I'd also ask on here. I'm in Indiana by the way if that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Lots of variables as to when you can harvest honey. Most of it is based on how much honey the bees have made, and how much they need... You need to make sure that when you do harvest honey, you leave enough for the bees, especially when you're getting later into the year and need to worry about them having enough food for the winter... 

Yes, you can feed them sugar through the winter, but would you feed your kids a diet of nothing but sugar?

I've got a friend that has about 20 hives right now, and is working on making a bunch of queens, so he won't be able to really harvest any honey this year because the bees will need it... 

Just because you have bees doesn't mean you'll be swimming in honey... Don't consider bees to be a cash crop... My buddy says if you want to make a little money with bees, start with a pile of cash and you'll be left with a little..

Right now people have been losing half or more of their hives through the winter, so really good bee keepers have been lowering their honey harvest considerably.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info! And I didn't plan to have honey right away, I know the process takes some time. More so with a new colony I'd assume.

I also wasn't going to have it as a main source of income, just a little on the side.


----------



## RaigenB (Apr 8, 2013)

I plan for it to be a fun hobby, that may make a little money on the side. Not a big business or anything. I don't want anyone to think that I'm just in it for the money and not the bees wellbeing


----------



## eccentric beek (Apr 23, 2013)

You can begin harvesting single frames or combs as soon as they are fully capped. In Indiana that can be as early as June and can last through August depending on your local flora. First year colonies usually have lesser amounts of surplus honey for harvest.

My Old Fashion Honey Harvests

The requirements for selling honey vary greatly from state to state. In 2009 the Indiana Legislature amended Indiana Code via House Enrolled Act 1309 to allow certain foods, including honey, to be made in a private residence with limited regulatory oversight and then be sold at farmers markets and roadside stands.

Guidance for Uniform Use of House Enrolled Act 1309


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

No matter how small the amount of regulation and how well you know the people you're selling to I'd stick some of those honey warning labels on them. You can buy a sheet of the stickers real cheap and many will also remind people how to deal with granulation.

I'd love to get bees but I don't have enough space. Not sure where they'd find enough to eat around here anyway.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

CathyGo said:


> I'd love to get bees but I don't have enough space. Not sure where they'd find enough to eat around here anyway.


How much land do you have? There are plenty of urban beekeepers with little to no backyard. 

Remember, honey bees will travel up to 5miles for food. And virtually all non-grain plants, many trees and shurbs are excellent food sources -- plus of course, flowers, fruits and vegetables. There are even bees in the desert, whom have managed to survive for many millennia.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

they have hives in down town mpls , and they find enough to eat


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a friend who keeps bees in the shadows of Dodger staduim in Cal. Another friend keeps bees (3 colonies) on a his apratment balcony in Detroit.

 Al


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

I live in a condo with a small backyard. My raised beds take up most of the yard and my nosy dog would probably bother them. I also rent and they do quarterly inspections. 

I have mason bees around me that are always busy pollinating my garden. I've thought about putting up a place for them to over-winter in the fall. Not sure how much they actually need a place for that in Phoenix, AZ. It only gets cold enough to frost for about 3 weeks.


----------

